# Dixie due any day - *Day 153 KID ARE HERE!!



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Dixie should have been at day 150 on the 20th, but I have not seen any strong signs of impending labor.

I am attaching some photos, does it look like she is as far along as I think she is?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie due any day according to my calculations*

as I mentioned on your other thread a goat can wait till day 160 to kid. this is not your norm but goats dont like being totaly normal.

She could go from acting find to being in labor in 24 hours or less.

Has her udder developed significantly in the past few days? I couldnt see her udder very well in the pictures


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day according to my calculations*

More pics

Her udder is more developed than normal but not really full


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie due any day according to my calculations*

Well...she is a first timer right? She's definately looking ready, but she could be one of thse does that wants to hold tose babies in beyond when you would expect.

Her udder may or may not get bigger but when she goes "posty" on you, she'll be delivering within 12 hours.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day according to my calculations*

She is a second freshener, my 1st time though.

I have had her in for about a week. I let her out during the day a couple of time and now the temp has dropped to 0 again so she did not go out today. She is in my garage in a portable horse pen, so I keep checking on her. I am not sure if I can tell when she is going posty I keep looking but not sure.

She is not acting strange. One day she will be more vocal and then next she is more quiet. I had her with a friend but she kept butting her friend and I thought we were getting close so I took the friend out. I have been calm but now I want to just go in and get them lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie due any day according to my calculations*

Did you check out the post with the pic of posty does? It will give you an idea of how she will look.

One way I know my does are close is the way they are up and down constantly, they will squat to pee every few minutes and when they re getting into labor they will lick my hands or any bare skin they can reach, repeatedly. As a second timer, I'm a tad surprised by her udder size....it usually will increas the second time around.

Are you positive with her due date?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day according to my calculations*

Oh I must have rocks for brains. Wrote the wrong due date - I went back the date bred and recalculated it. I Dixie is due on the 26, so her due date wasn't until today.

Anyway her bag looks a little bigger and a little hard in back? She feels like she has lost her ligaments Thanks Stacy for the video of that.

I had a nightmare about kidding last night so I sure hope it is soon :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie due any day according to my calculations*

well thats good that you figured out the due date correctly. Save you the worry of why she isnt kidding.

Keep us posted, she will be kidding real soon I am sure


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie due any day according to my calculations*

You will definately be able to tell posty when you "see" it. She will look like she is walking on her tip toes and her back legs will look straight up and down. When she lays down with a contraction, the back leg usually goes out straight.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day - Day 152 - new pics*

I am getting tired and cranky lol!  I just keep thinking it is going to be any moment and I can't sleep! So I got and check of her and she gives me this looking as if to say- oh it's you again.

I let her out to wander around today. She stays in the yard and I am around so I know she is safe. Anyway I thought if she got out and ran around a bit she would bounce these kids out!

I got some new photos of her bag and of her back end. My family thinks I am just a little odd to be taken all these photos for a goats back end.
I have a close up of her udder from the rear. It is larger than before.









Here is just a view from the back end. I am thinking that she does not look posty?









This is a rear photo from this fall.









And here she is just looking cute!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

That udder looks really close to me! She is so WIDE! hahaha Poor girl!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

Seeing she is on day 152 it can't be much longer now. you should get babies very, very soon! :thumbup: 
She is gorgeous BTW and looks to have a very nice udder coming in.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

Poor girl! Both you and the goat! :greengrin:

My first experience with kidding is next month, so I feel your pain! She definitely looks like it won't be long, I can't wait to see your new babies and be jealous.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

She is filling that udder! Not posty yet....she'll make you suffer a bit longer


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

And i thought my doe was being a stinker. LOL She is really beautiful. Ill pray for healthy babies, that are even what you want  I feel your pain.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

Thank you all. I will sleep a bit better tonight. 

And thank you for all the well wishes, they too are appreciated. I am hoping for at least one doeling, but two would be nice 

I had not looked at that fall pic since last fall. I was surprised at how wide she has gotten.

The udder shot was taken by holding the goat with one had and holding the camera behind her. LOL I didn't even know if it would turn out.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

This morning we have a VERY vocal doe. She is just out there bleating, does that mean we are near?


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

Sounds like she is letting you know "stuff" is going on!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

yup sounds closer. Probably today. Her udder looked to be getting pretty big -- she is rather wide, I say you can easily hope for twins.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

*gets excited for you while I wait*

Sounds close... wait it has to be lol. Have your doe have em then I can be happy for you and not worry about mine lol. Sleep? What is sleep?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

What a beautiful doe - everytime I look at her pictures again - makes me want to sneak over and snatch her up! :wink:

I wouldn't be surprised if she has 2 very large twins or even triplets in there!!

Can't wait to hear the news that she kidded!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Dixie due any day - *Day 152 new pics*

OMGOSH I HAVE KIDS!!!!!!

:boy: :boy: :boy: !!!!!!
Was really hoping for at least 1 doe but it was an easy birth and they are all looking good!

I went out to check them all and I found this!!!










Then I look up and I found these!!!!!









Thank you everyone for your support!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! Awww they look very cute. Youll have to get us more pics once there up more.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awe! Cute little kiddos. :boy: :boy: :boy: :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow triplets!! congrats they are pretty :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! WOW....3 :boy: :boy: :boy: .....Had that happen to me just ONCE!!

:stars: :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe congratulations! Looks like you JUST missed the kidding! 
Glad everything went well, too bad you didnt get your :girl: , but three healthy boys is great!
:birthday:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the triplets! :stars: 
They are gorgeous... can't wait to see fluffy dry pics of them!
I am glad to hear that she had an easy kidding and didn't need your assistance. See how they are, as soon as we least expect it they go and drop those babies. :roll:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay things are going well. I went out and watched them all nurse. I am sure how much each of them got but they did latch on. They are still tying to nurse other things.

Onem the little white and cream one, seems to be having difficulty getting his back legs to stay the correct way. It seems like his hock flips the other way. Is this normal?

some dries off:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what a bunch of cuties! I just knew she was going to have triplets.

About the back legs - give it a bit - they were probobly a bit cramped. If it doesn't get better in a few hours, I would try to get some selenium in him


Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the healthy baby boys!!! They're colorful! Congrats!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats! They are sooooo cute! The legs should be ok...my boer buckling had the same exact problem for the first 24 hours or so but they got better...just keep an eye on them.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

They are all adorable! CONGRATS! :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SSSSOOOOOO.... CUTE!!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

So cute!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!! I love that the little white one has a dark nose! TOO CUTE!

I'm sure its because he was a bit cramped, give him a few hours, as long as he's nursing, he'll straighten out.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!! Congrats on the new boys. :leap:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you :greengrin: thank you :greengrin: thank you

Here are some more dried off pic


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so how is the little one doing?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

The littlest one is actually really strong. The cream one, who was in the middle, not the biggest or the smallest, is the one that had the hardest time unfolding.

I think all of them have had a drink but I am not 100%, everytime I have gone out they have looked a little more steady and stronger. They all have coats on now. I get photos of that cute site tomorrow, but the temp is going to be around 16 tomorrow. They have two heat lamps in there right now

Should I milk her out? Or just leave her be while she has the kids with her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would check tomake sure their tummy's are full each time adn as long as they arent standing and hunched. I would also take their temp to make sure they are regulating it on their own. If they are colder then 101.0 then they are not eating well enough from mom. Ideal temp is more like 101.5


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

The range from a 102.2 to 101.7 and the 101.7 may have been a bit higher but he was struggling so I pulled it out. Then I watched them all suck. Poor dears were just settled down too. 

Is it bad if they are standing a lot? Or just standing and hunched? Two were laying down next to mom this time and the other was standing but not hunched

Thank you so much


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

temps are great! wonderful as long as they arent hunched, and their bellies are full I wouldnt worry about them.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Congrats! Beautiful, just beautiful kids. And she had them almost cleaned up by the time you got there? :thumbup: :clap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations! Beautiful little boys. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwwww they are cuties..... :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

